# Billing E&M w/62368



## gr8gal61 (Mar 12, 2013)

Medicare has denied the 62368 however paid for the E&M service???? Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 15, 2013)

If you bill as 9921X with the 25 modifier (separately identifiable service) and 62368 and they have denied, I would call their customer service to see if they can see details on the denial from their end.


----------

